# Plusieurs Appareils dans "Message"



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour 

Sur  mon iPhone , quand je vais dans 
Réglages --> Messages --> Transfert de SMS , j'ai trois fois mon MacBook 

Comment supprimer cela ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------

